# just starting out in field archery and need some advice



## magicstreets (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm new to field archery and I'm really keen to use traditional recurve and eventually long bow. I've had mixed advice at the club I'm starting at. Some say that I should buy a compound and develop my technique and others (the trad junkies) say that I should be patient and slowly develop my form using traditional recurve. I'm keen to jump straight into trad bows, but would appreciate some more experienced advice. 

Also any advice on good quality entry level bows, I was looking at Samick one piece or take downs but have heard very mixed reviews and opinions.

Hope you can answer my question.

Thanks in advance.

Simon


----------



## magicstreets (Sep 23, 2009)

*oh and nearly forgot....*

I've also been advised to choose a longer bow of 60-62 because the bow is more stable and therefore acurate and so I can develop form. What do you think?

Simon


----------



## royal_alexia (Oct 1, 2009)

*Not a pro but...*

I'm certainly not experienced, but my bf and I started recurve lessons this fall. Our coach, who was a world champion in the juniors a couple years running, never had a problem with us starting with the traditional, bare bow recurves. 1/2 the class shoots compound, but she's always encouraged us to stick with it. Granted we don't always score as high, and it's a royal pain (for me anyways) to get my aim down, but with a low poundage limbs, I've gone from hitting the plywood 3 weeks ago (everything from the roof, the walls and the wall beams : P ), to tonight scoring a 76 (the bf score a 129). Certainly not an impressive score, but every arrow hit the target all 10 rounds. : ) Form and aim are coming around, and I gotta say, I'm SO happy to have just gone with what I wanted to start with. I think my favorite quote is: "I gave up training wheels when I was 3"....

So honestly, I'd say to start with what you WANT to do in the end. Patience and practice are the key. : )


----------

